# I'm a bit concerned about my hedgehog...



## HedgieHog05 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey guys. 
I have a 3 year old male albino hedgehog and i woke up this morning at 7:00 to find him running around his cage.
I am worried because he usually doesn't do this. He is still eating and drinking but it is now 7:45 am by the time I'm writing this and he is still at it. and when I say running around, I mean running. But he is taking rests in between and eating and drinking.
I noticed that when I woke up that he had no water or food left in his bowl, so could it be that he was just hungry or thirsty? I did refill his bowls and he straight away was at them. It is also early summer where I live so it is't that he's getting cold. It's a steady temperature and could not be the cause of his behaviour. 
I'm still really concerned though. I don't think this is normal behaviour.

Have you guys ever experienced this? Do you know what is going on?? Please help!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm not sure... maybe do some research? Or maybe he was tired from the day before so he slept all night and is active now?


----------

